# Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???



## elchmaster (19. April 2005)

Hallo,

kennt von euch jemand einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Fische in den Teichen bzw in einem Teich gibt. Die meisten hab ja mittlerweile Mischbesatz. Als groß würde ich jetzt mal sagen ab 1-2 kg aufwärts.


----------



## Martin001 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Hallo,den einzigen den ich kenne ist der Quellengrund wo das Durchschnittsgewicht sehr hoch ist.

Forellen bis 9 kilo sind keine Seltenheit:

www.quellengrund.de



Gruß Martin


----------



## der Oberberger (19. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Ah ja, der Quellengrund. Schöne Anlage, sehr gut gepflegt und mit einer Fischqualität die wirklich überzeugt. Man sollte allerdings nur an Werktagen dorthin gehen, da es am Wochenende dort brechend voll ist. Wenn man an den Lachsforellensee geht sollte man eigentlich recht gute Chancen auf einen guten Fisch haben. Störe gehen dort auch sehr gut. Ich mag solche Anlagen aber nicht, da das Fangen dort fast maschinell ist (eben ein Top-Forellenpuff)! Jedem das seine, allerdings sollte man immer morgens losziehen da die Fangaussichten gegen Nachmittag sehr schlecht werden.

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## angeltreff (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ja, der Quellengrund. Schöne Anlage, sehr gut gepflegt und mit einer Fischqualität die wirklich überzeugt.


 
Du hast die Ironie-Tags vergessen.  

Chanchen auf einen "großen" Fisch gibt es aber durchaus auch in der Barweiler Mühle. Auch wenn ich persönlich nicht auf vollgefressene Monsterforellen stehe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Ich glaube nur noch in Dänemark,aber selbst dort ist die beste zeit laaaaaaange vorbei


----------



## Tyron (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@ elchmaster: 
Es gibt da so nen kleinen Salzwassersee, der dadurch Salzwasser führt, weil er mit nem Fjord (hab jetzt gerade vergessen, wie der Name war) verbunden ist, der nur große bzw. größere Forellen beherbergt.

Dieser liegt direkt in Hvide Sande/DK. Da bezahlst du nach Kilo (40 Kronen)! Ist son typischer Kilo-See: Kannst mit alles und zu jeder Tageszeit fangen, und das reichlich, wenn du das entsprechende KLeingeld mit hast))))))))))!

Ansonsten sind mir persönlich keine Teiche oder Seen bekannt, weder in D, noch in DK, wo du ausschließlich "Lümmel´" fangen kannst!

@ Martin & Oberberger: 

Der Quellengrund beherbergt schon sehr große Tiere, allerdings fängste vorher auch erstmal ordentlich "Portions-Vieh". Wenn gleich dein erster Fisch n Schöner ist, haste sehr viel Glück gehabt.

Und Elchmaster wollte ja auch wissen, wo man ausschließlich Große fangen kann...


----------



## symphy (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Das sind ja echt die monsterfische da.

Wobei mir es komisch bei den angaben bei den stören vorkommt .
bin selber gel.fischwirt und wir haben lange störe gezogen ,aber die die man dort sieht sind nach meiner meinung halb so schwer wie angegeben , kannmich natürlich auch irren es ist nur meine meinung dazu .
schöne anlage .
gruß martin|wavey:


----------



## Tyron (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@ Martin: 
Ich glaube schon, dass das Gewicht der Störe stimmt. Beweisen kann ichs natürlich auch nicht, aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass diese Gewichte gelogen sind...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

also mal im Ernst, jetzt habe ich mir mal die HP angeschaut ... & auch schon so einige andere von "renommierten" FP's ... aber wer in Gottes Namen setzt sich denn an solch ein Gewässer ????
Ich finde das teilweise echt erschreckend, wie da so manche Teiche aussehen .. vollkommen fade, eintönig & ANTINATURELL (hab lange nach einem passenden Wort gesucht)!

Ich gehe doch auch zum Fischen, um ein bissl den Einklang mit der Natur zu suchen, abzuspannen, zu relaxen !
Kann mir das nur schwer vorstellen, dieses Feeling an einem geometrisch angelegten, vollkommen unbewachsenen Teich zu erlangen, siehe Bild (so könnte er aussehen) ... 






Seht ihr das so vollkommen anders ¿?¿

meridian

p.s.: Ein + muss ich der von MARTIN genannten HP geben ... sorgfältig ausgesuchte REGELN haben sie !


----------



## Joka (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Recht hast du....mir würde das angeln dort auch keinen Spass machen.
Davon mal abgesehen sollte er aus seinen 14 kleinen Teichen lieber 3 große machen


----------



## angeltreff (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> aussehen .. vollkommen fade, eintönig & ANTINATURELL


 
Denke Dir jetzt bitte noch 40 "Angler" auf das Bild (davon 20 besoffen), dann hast Du eine Vorstellung vom Quellengrund.


----------



## Tyron (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@ Meridian und Joka:
 Ihr habt ja beide Recht, doch darum gehts in diesem Thread doch auch gar nicht. Elchmaster wollte doch nur lediglich wissen, ... Naja, brauch ich jetzt ja nicht nochmal z wiederholen.
Trotzdem ist dein Bild Meridian ein gutes Beispiel für die kommerzielle Fischrei!


----------



## Tyron (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@ angeltreff: Na na na, wat sind das denn hier für aussagen von dir??? )))))))


----------



## Kurzer (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Ich kenne diese Ortschaften gar nicht. In welcher Nähe liegt diese Anlagen denn?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

_*CLICK HERE*_ ​


----------



## Kurzer (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Ups, hab ich überlesen|rotwerden ...

Hab dort ein Bild entdeckt welches in einer Ausgabe der Angelwoche auch erschien...eine Regenbogenforelle...ich halte das ehrlich gesagt für Sch...! In einem solchem Gewässer dürfte es doch keine Kunst sein, oder?

Hab dort nichts zu den Preisen gefunden. Na Kilo oder pro Tag?

Ps.: Auch wenn es den Anschein erwegt, dass mich die Anlage anziehen könnte, dem ist nicht so. Dann lieber Natur pur!!!

Gruß


----------



## Tyron (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@ Kurzer: Im Quellengrund bezahlst du deine Ruten!


----------



## Kurzer (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

und wie sind die Preise? Ich meine bei einem solch gutem Bestand an großen Fischen muss der Betreiber ja irgendwie sein Geld wieder rein bekommen?

Gruß


----------



## Tyron (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Öhhhhm, gute Frage...
 Weiß jetzt auch gar nicht mehr genau, wie teuer der "Spaß" ist. Der Bestand an großen Fischen ist schon gut, aber selbst am Quellengrund sind wirklich große Fische (ab 5 oder 6kg) auch reltiv selten im Monat!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

hey Kurzer, steht doch alles HIER   #h 

Einzelne Teiche anklickern & unten drunter steht was zu den Preisen !

Mal als Vergleich ... ich gehe 2 Tage an Teich XY & bezahle den selben Preis wie Jahreskarte Spreewald komplett, DAV-Jahresbeitrag komplett usw. usw.
... mir würde eine Entscheidung nicht allzu schwer fallen !

meridian


----------



## Tyron (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@ meridian: 

Musstest du das denn jetzt so verdeutlichen mit der Jahreskarte... ))))))


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Praetorianer, Teich 7 etc. fordern schon mal schlappe 28 Euro 

da reichen ja annähernd 1 ½ Tage Tyron, für die Jahreskarte ^^

.:..:.:..:.... .. .. .


----------



## Kurzer (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Aha, danke meridian. Naja, wem's Spass macht bitte schön.

Ps.: Ich freu mich auf den Spreewald!!!!

Gruß


----------



## sammycr65 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@all

bzw. an alle Bremer, Hamburger, Spreewälder etc.

Ich würde auch lieber meine Rute in die Ostsee halten oder
in einen netten See im Spreewald!
Leider wohne ich in NRW in einem Bundesland mit der 
höchsten Bevölkerungsdichte in Germany!
Was bleibt uns armen Westfalen denn:
- irgendwelche Stauseen an denen sich bei Schönwetter die 
  Touries tummeln (die ja auch ähnliche Probleme haben)
- die Känale (Spundwände, Ruderer etc.) - echt romantisch:c
- Wochenendtrips in Eure Ecken (um mal die große Freiheit
  zu genießen)
oder
- der Gang zum Forellenpuff#t

Bevor ich gar nicht mehr angeln gehe, gehe ich in den FP!!!#h

Und die sehen nun mal so aus wie auf der Hompage vom Quellengrund!
Das soll nicht in eine Puff-Diskussion pro/contra ausarten, aber 
wollte ich mal loswerden!

der Sammy


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

wollte auch keine Diskussion anzetteln .. nur mal fragen, warum man denn dort hingeht, bzw. sich nicht lieber an ein natürliches Gewässer setzt .. nun habe ich eine verständliche Antwort  ... & mir bleibt nicht viel, als mein Beileid auszudrücken !
Ist schon schade, wenn man DORT hingehen muss, um überhaupt noch fischen zu können !

Auf das die Zeit auch mal wieder für einen SCHÖNEN nat. See reicht !  #6 

meridian


----------



## Kurzer (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Hey Sammy,

lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört! Wie gehts Dir?

Ist doch auch völlig ok, ich leugne auch nicht das ich wenn ich bock drauf hab auch mal in nem Puff angeln gehe ;-> Kann ja auch richtig Spass machen.

Ja Ihr habt leider nicht sooo viele Möglichkeiten, wie läufts in den Flüssen bei euch?

Gruß


----------



## sammycr65 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Dank yu well!!! #6#6#6

Endlich mal einer der mich versteht!


----------



## angeltreff (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*



			
				sammycr65 schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ich gar nicht mehr angeln gehe, gehe ich in den FP!!!#h Und die sehen nun mal so aus wie auf der Hompage vom Quellengrund!


 

Na, nicht ganz.   Es gibt durchaus auch "ansprechende" Bordelli di forelli, so z.B. Barweiler oder Wachtendonk.


----------



## sammycr65 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Is natürlich richtig, sorry!

Ich bin von denen hier in meiner Nähe ausgegangen!!!

Schnief ... ich armer Sammy, ich ... heul :c


----------



## sammycr65 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@ Kurzer

Sorry, jetzt erst gelesen!

Gehen tut es Bestens! Kann nich meckern!

Zum Thema: Flüsse tuts hier geben!

Die Lippe, den Rhein, die Ruhr ... und viele Kanäle!

Leider war es mir bis dato vergönnt irgendwelche Flüsse 
aufzusuchen! 
Und auf "blauen Dunst" macht das keinen Sinn, denke ich!
Hier muß ich aber Petrikasus  mal lobend erwähnen, der mir
schon mal  Beistand angeboten hat! 
Hat sich zeitlich nur noch nie ergeben!
Die Kanäle habe ich schon öfter mal heimgesucht - erfolglos!
Dann bekomme ich immer Tränen in den Augen wenn ich
"Zander in Ostfriesland" oder ähnliche Threats lese! (ich muß
schon wieder weinen, sorry)

Mir fällt auf das ich den Threat gerade zum "Mitleid für sammycr65"
Threat umfukkel! Das wollte ich nicht! (Schon wieder eine Träne)
Hab halt nah am Wasser gebaut!!! |jump:


----------



## der Oberberger (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Ach Leute, ihr sprecht mir echt aus der Seele. Ich meine auch, das sie Natur nicht vergessen werden sollte. Daher gehe ich auch lieber an den Biggesee, der Landschaftlich sehr schön ist, auch wenn man dort manchmal denkt es gäbe dort keine Fische. Zu den besoffenen Anglern: Da gibt es teilweise wirklich Leute die ziehen sich ein Bier nach dem nächsten rein, werden dann auch noch Laut (wer von euch erwartet eigentlich noch Ruhe am FP?|kopfkrat ) und haben dazu dermaßen großes Fangglück. Die dümmsten Bauern haben ernten eben die dicksten Kartoffeln! Ich kann mir machmal gar nicht vorstellen wie die Fänge wie sie auf der HP abgebildet werden zustande bekommen (siehe Quellengrund). Aber da ich solche Situationen vermeiden möchte gehe ich dann lieber an den Biggesee wo ich eine riesige Wasserfläche für mich habe.:q 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## BigEarn (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@Sammy
Ich wohne auch in NRW |kopfkrat Sicher gibt es weitläufigere Bundesländer mit mehr Platz für uns Angler, aber dass hier nur der Weg in den FP bleibt, halte ich doch für übertrieben. 
Früher als kleiner Junge war ich öfter an solchen kommerziellen Teichen, mittlerweile bin ich dort nicht mehr zu finden. Selbst wenn die Teiche sehr schön sind, für mich müsste man dort noch die Anzahl der Angler pro Teich so drastisch beschränken, dass die Anlagen pleite gehen würden. :q Immer sind dort irgendwelche Spinner die mir auf den Sack gehen und darauf kann ich verzichten.
Hier bei uns in Münster und Umgebung gibt es jede Menge Vereine, welche neben dem Kanal auch einige Seen und Flussabschnitte gepachtet haben.
In Bocholt, meiner Heimatstadt gab es auch genügend natürliche Gewasser im Umland.
Ich weiss ja nicht, wie lange Du zu den FP´s fährst, aber schau dich doch mal ein wenig um in der Umgebung. Lüdinghausen ist doch z.B. nicht so weit weg von Castrop, oder? Dort gibt es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere auf jeden Fall einen Verein mit einigen schönen Gewässern.


----------



## Kurzer (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Och Sammy,

hier hast Du nen Tempo!!! Schön das es Dir gut geht. 

Mir kommen immer die Tränen wenn meine Brandenburger Freunde von Ihren Hechten erzählen. Die haben dort nämlich keine Schonzeit mehr und sind absolut in Beisslaune.

Schöne Grüße vom Ex-Tischler uas Leipzig


----------



## sammycr65 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@ Big Earn

Is richtich was Du schreibst!

Aber das "mal eben an den See und die Rute schwingen" entfällt!
Hier mußte immer (weil weite Wege) planen wann Du mit wem
wohin fährst! (bin kein Alleine-Angler)
Hatte in 2004 ne Karte für einen See in der Nähe (30 Minuten)!
Schöner See - zwar direkt an der A 2, aber ansosten nix zu meckern!
Im Jahr 52 Euro (spätestens jetzt weiß der Bernie das ich den
Ewaldsee meine :q) und gefangen hab ich nix, was nicht heißen 
soll, das es am See liegt (Hallo, Bernie)!
In diesem Jahr wollte ich mir das sparen - ich weiß; bin selber schuld!

Haste mal einen Link zu dem Verein in Lüdinghausen????

@ Kurzer

Tempo dankend angenommen und naß geheult!

Warum Ex-Tischler???
Ich verkaufe Holz an Deine Ex-Kollegen in Dortmund!

... aber wir schreiben immer noch "am Thema vorbei" !
Setzen! Sechs!


----------



## Franz_16 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Bayrischer Forellenpuff :q 







P.S.
Forellen haben rote Punkte :q


----------



## sammycr65 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Auf Dich habe ich ja nur gewartet!!!

Ja, ja! Mach mich nur völlig fertig und streu noch 
Salz in die Wunden!

|gr:|gr:|gr:

Ja, Franzl! Du hast noch was vom Leben!
Rutsch ausm Bett und bist am Wasser (neidischbin)!
Aber ... es sei Dir gegönnt!!! 
Wer so schnarcht wie Du (Pilker gießen) darf auch an 
Bächen fischen!:q#h:q


----------



## BigEarn (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Franz Du A....gesicht!!! :q :c :c :q  (frei nach dem Zebra aus Duisburg )
Neid, Neid Neid :c :c :c Allerdings würde mein Studium erheblich leiden, wenn so ein kleiner Bach in meiner Nähe fließen würde.  

Sammy, der Link zu dem Verein war www.fvlh.de . C.K. hatte den Link in einem anderen Thread mal veröffentlicht. Vielleicht weiss er auch genaueres, falls Du Fragen hast.


----------



## sammycr65 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Daaaaaaannnnnngggeeeeee!

#6


----------



## Franz_16 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@BigEarn
Der Bach ist ja bei mir daheim in Bayern... 
Karlsruhe=studieren 
Bayern=angeln 

Wobei es im Schwarzwald auch irre geile Bächlein gibt...


----------



## sammycr65 (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Sorry, Männer!

Muß mich leider ausklinken! Feierabend, Ihr versteht!
Vielleicht von zu Hause nochmal falls mein Sohnemann
nicht wieder TOGGOLINO spielen will!
Kleiner Tip: zeigt Euren Köttels (falls vorhanden) nie
was ein PC so kann!!!!


----------



## angeltreff (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Forellen haben rote Punkte :q


 
Stimmt


----------



## Tyron (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@ angeltreff: 

Boah ey, is dat ne schöne Bachforelle:q :q :q :q :q ... Die hast du bestimmt mit nem ganzen Schwein überlisten können oder?:m :m


----------



## angeltreff (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> Die hast du bestimmt mit nem ganzen Schwein überlisten können oder?


 
Nein, nein - nach dem Biss von einem 2m-Wels drille ich diesen und auf ein mal schoß die Monsterforelle aus den unergründlichen Tiefen des Sees, verschlang den Wels und blieb dann mit der Rückenflosse am 100kg-Wirbel hängen.


----------



## Kurzer (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Hey Jungs,

bitte bitte schickt mir auch was von dem Zeug was Ihr da nehmt#6 :q !

Gruß


----------



## Tyron (20. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@ kurzer: 

Neee du, unser "Zeug" ist das Heiligste, das verschenken wir nicht)))

@ angeltreff: Ach so war das, hätte ich mir ja auch denken können....


Irgendwie schweifen wir gerade ein kleines bisschen vom Thema hier ab, aber egal... )))


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@all...kann euch nur die Anlage in Ennigerloh empfehlen...ein richtig großer See...12m tief und feste Angelstellen...also keine Wandertouristen...dazu nach Fische bis 4 kg

Forellenteich Overesch in Ennigerloh-Hoest


----------



## ~ Stress ~ (21. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

wartet mal bis ihr meinen "Forellenteich" seht! Harhar ! da fallen selbst Naturburschies die Augen aus! Noch habe ich zwar keine Bilder, aber die Drills sind echt erste Sahne! Die Forellen kaempfen noch richtig! Und die Anlage ist richtig schoen, und ist drei Tage in der Woche gesperrt, sodass die Natur sich auch ausruhen kann. Find ich richtig vom Besitzer... was hat das jetzt mit dem Topic zu tun?

Ganz einfach: Man faengt selten (ich selber noch nie) Fische die kleiner als 35 cm sind, und Gewicht haben die auch noch. Ich glaub der Teich liegt irgendwo in Reessum (mit sz, aber ich habe kein sz auf der Tastatur). Bin mir aber nicht sicher, war schon lange nicht mehr da...


Am Quellengrund war ich noch nie.


----------



## Tyron (22. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@ Stress: 

So wie du von dem Teich schwärmst muss der ja wirklich irgendwas besonderes an sich oder in sich haben
Ich will aber pics sehen!!!!!!)))
Oder hat der Teich ne Homepage?


----------



## ~ Stress ~ (23. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

@ tyron: Jo, sobald ich mal wieder hinfahr nehm ich meinen Kumpel und eine Digicam mit, dann zeige ich euch mal, was es da fuer Drills gibt 

Der Teich hat leider keine Homepage.


----------



## yoda1603 (24. April 2005)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

Da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt. In Geseke gibt es nen Teich wo nur große Forellen gesetzt werden. Da sind auch die leichten min 30cm lang (ich habe nicht Länge mit Gewicht verwechselt).
Allerdings war der Teich vor Kurzem noch gesperrt. Ob er mittlerweile wieder offen ist weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## slowhand (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @all...kann euch nur die Anlage in Ennigerloh empfehlen...ein richtig großer See...12m tief und feste Angelstellen...also keine Wandertouristen...dazu nach Fische bis 4 kg
> 
> Forellenteich Overesch in Ennigerloh-Hoest



Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Ich bin eigentlich kein Puffgänger, aber wenn schon, dann so einer! Großer und tiefer See, ganz weit weg von der Badewannen-Angelei.
Bilder und weitere Infos kriegt man unter  www.overesch.de


----------



## chris30 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*



slowhand schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Ich bin eigentlich kein Puffgänger, aber wenn schon, dann so einer! Großer und tiefer See, ganz weit weg von der Badewannen-Angelei.
> Bilder und weitere Infos kriegt man unter www.overesch.de


 

moinsen

ich weis das der thread ja nicht mehr der aktuelste ist aber den forellenhof Overesch kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen.
viele angler gehen da eig nur hin weil sie den see schön finden aber das man gleich 4 kg brummer rausholt halte ich für sehr unwarscheinlich.
|krach:
meistens fingen wir dort so zwei portionsforellen zusammen vllt 800 g und das für 9 euro#q

Aber ich kann den Forellenteich in Bad laer empfehlen der ist auch sehr schön und meistens fingen wir dort im durchschnitt 3-4 goldforellen zu 1 bis 1,5 kg mit einer rute.namen hab ich grad nicht aber googeln kann mans ja|rolleyes

petri heil 
chris


----------



## Stutti (6. September 2013)

*AW: Gibt es noch einen Forellenpuff wo es nur große Forellen gibt???*

ja es gäbe noch das Fischgut Waldheim bei München, da giebt es mehrere Teiche, mit verschieden großen Forellen bis locker über 4 kg!


----------

